# How about a new forum for new shows?



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd like to suggest a new forum under TiVo TV Talk for new show announcement and discussions. 

Now Playing is for existing shows, and is the busiest forum after Happy Hour. Currently, this is the only place where discussion for new, un-aired shows should take place, but subscribing to this forum brings on an avalanche of messages.

Season Pass Alerts is for scheduling changes and screw-ups. But some people have been using it to announce new shows that need adding a SP. Although it doesn't fit the guidelines, having a focused forum that someone can subscribe to is a good idea.

So my idea for a new forum is this. It is only for new, unaired series, special events, limited run series, even movies that will soon be on TV for the first time. If guidelines are followed, there would only be one thread per show, so it should remain focused. The most important idea is this can be subscribed to, so people wanting something new or different can be easily notified. Appropriate discussion would involve air dates, the series creator, director, casting news, show concepts, etc. What might require spoilers is plot information for a specific episode.

For a name, how about something like "Suggestions: Coming Soon to a TV Near You."

What do you think?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

:up: :up:

Jan


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I am sorry, but I really do not see it. For once the show is on-air it would need to be in the current area. The area is for show chat, regardless of on-air or not really. "Talk about your favorite shows here!" is the description. HAppy to rename the area to "TV Show Chat".

If people are posting in the Season Pass area about new shows, that really does not fit and should be removed or moved.

Thanks.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

David Bott said:


> I am sorry, but I really do not see it. For once the show is on-air it would need to be in the current area. The area is for show chat, regardless of on-air or not really. "Talk about your favorite shows here!" is the description. HAppy to rename the area to "TV Show Chat".


 I agree. Discussion for aired episodes, set apart by title and/or date, belong in Now Playing. But it's not possible for a show that's never been on the air to be a "favorite". I know when I've made suggestions, they haven't always met my expectations.

Still, just like TiVo has Suggestions, this board could have a new forum that can be subscribed to for suggestions from fellow members. I think a lot of people would find this useful.

FWIW, I don't like the idea of renaming the Now Playing forum.


> If people are posting in the Season Pass area about new shows, that really does not fit and should be removed or moved.


I agree. I'm subscribed to that forum, and when I got my daily e-mail that had a new show suggestion, I had two thoughts. One, that was not the right use for that forum, and two, upon reflection, getting a e-mail with a new show suggestion was a good idea. I was able to set a SP for a show I might have missed otherwise.



> Thanks.


Thanks to you for considering this idea.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

David Bott said:


> If people are posting in the Season Pass area about new shows, that really does not fit and should be removed or moved.


The reasoning for posting about new shows in the Season Pass Alerts area is simple. Let's say for the sake of the argument that Buffy is still on the air and a competing network starts up Veronica Mars on the same night in the same timeslot.

It is reasonable to expect that both shows will attract the same audience and that people who are watching Buffy will also want to watch Veronica Mars, but if they schedule it, they will have a conflict.

On the other hand, David, I agree with your statement I quoted above. An extensive discussion of the show does not belong in the Season Pass Alerts.

But I do agree with balboa dave that it would be useful to have a Suggestions area that would be small enough to keep up with, and that one could subscribe to without putting a heavy load on the forum or the email recipient.

Jan


----------

